# ******* RC Racing tonight 7/30/07



## ovalnator (Sep 26, 2001)

Tonight we will be running our regular scheduled onroad show, as well as on our asphalt oval.

Classes are: 

Onroad: 19T TC, 19T 1/12, and trucks

Oval: 19T Trucks, 19T EDM, 27T Novice Truck



Call the shop with any questions 315-532-6826


----------

